# ***OFFICIAL*** Miesha Tate vs. Cat Zingano Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Womens Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tough fight to call. Cat is pretty damn strong. Should be a close one.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rooting for DAT ASS

:creepin:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Zingano is a tank and has a few submissions under her belt. When I think of how close Julie Kedzie was to tapping Tate, it's not at all impossible for Zingano to lock something on and get the win. 

That said, I'm rooting for Cupcake. Purely because I adore the nickname. And that ass.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Miiieeessshhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cat is the favorite in this fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Cat is the favorite in this fight.


Tate opened as the favorite but the odds have flipped since then. IMO it should be close to a push.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

OU said:


> Tate opened as the favorite but the odds have flipped since then. IMO it should be close to a push.


They opened it Tate favored because of the name. The sharp bettors quickly moved the line the other way.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> They opened it Tate favored because of the name. The sharp bettors quickly moved the line the other way.


Well the fight line is pretty much a push right now and that is actually where it needs to be. You are right though Meisha got the slight edge on her name but now the line is about where it should be. It's a pickem fight on paper.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I love this fight, I am a fan of Cat, Im going with Tate though, she has better hands

Both have nice asses BTW!!!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I love this fight, I am a fan of Cat, Im going with Tate though, she has better hands
> 
> Both have nice asses BTW!!!


Yeah it's a good fight. I went Tate as well only because she has been fighting a higher level of competition. But it's pretty much a pick em in my mind. So since it's so even I picked Tate due to experience.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tate is far more experienced and we have seen how she can win this fight, maybe Cat surprises us but she will have to show more than she has in the little I have seen of her to convince me she can beat Tate.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I see this being competitive but I have Tate winning in round three.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Let's hope Winslow doesn't give people a reason to complain about this fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dont care about the fight but hope Cupcake loses.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tate is hotter and would be more fun to watch on TUF with Rhonda.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael Sonnen just stole the show. Go home, ladies.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Dont care about the fight *but hope Cupcake loses.*


So you in fact do care.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tate -UD


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael Sonnen just stole the show. Go home, ladies.


That is Chael P Sonnen get your shit right.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael Sonnen just stole the show. Go home, ladies.


Jones looked so uncomfortable there haha.

Glad Chael mentioned saving Olympic wrestling.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

C'mon Miesha!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Does this fight really need a 20 minute lead-in?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Does this fight really need a 20 minute build up?


not unless the build up is redtube appropriate.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Does this fight really need a 20 minute lead-in?


Yes this is the main event in my eyes, the Urijah's are 4-1 favs so this is going to likely be the closest most exciting fight left of the night


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I dislike Bryan Caraway so ******* much.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cat is a fairly broad lady for 135, she is likely like Liz Carmouche sized.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kim Winslow is the sexiest woman in the Octagon right now.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Miesha looks dehydrated or something wow.

Once again I shall point out this is probably the worst commentating the UFC has ever had. Yes I'm including Jim Brown even.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why is Tate trying to wrestle she is landing good on the feet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, jesus... the ladies always bring it, I'll give them that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I swear every single women's fight I watch is a barn burner. I might actually give Invicta a try.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

round 1 Tate but that was a most certainly a fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is going to be fight of the night isn't it?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> This is going to be fight of the night isn't it?


It depends, if Zigano wilts I think Scilia/Blanco might pull it out. Hart/Barnatt was also pretty entertaining.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cleavage!!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have either ever been taught striking defense or range?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shit this fight fight is ON!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Come on Miesha, finish her! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn the ladies are mean.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tate is a troll!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm enjoying this. Great fight. Great side-boob.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

shit round a piece for some mean ladies.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The bras seem a little more lose than usual. I like it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

2 rounds for Tate, but I imagine it's 1 to 1 since the average judge has the attention span of a goldfish.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The WWF eye rakes!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kim Winslow is the hottest dude in the octagon tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tate looks like she is fading fast.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cupcake is fading!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

YES! I like this Cat girl!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn what a comeback!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tate was in a world of hurt but she was shooting on her when Winslow stepped in.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd just like to point out that Chael P. is taking Ronda Rousey home tonight.

And I agree that Tate was shooting in... I would have let it continue, but it is what it is.


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

meh, early stoppage in my opinion... great fight nonetheless


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

****in Winslow cost me 500 million creds


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

That was f***ing AWESOME!

Good God, what a fight! I cannot believe that finish, I cannot believe how entertaining that was!

That was fight of the night, I don't care what else happens, that sh*t owned!

Outstanding!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Damn. Good fight. Bet on tate and on a finish. Broke even. Pretty great battle though. Their passion is undeniable. Striking defence seems non-existent/very novice, but grappling/bjj seems quite good. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought it was a little early. Tate was taking a beating but she took a beating in the Julie fight and came back to win.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Early stoppage. Tate was getting hit hard but that wasn't over. Definitely looked like she was going for another takedown attempt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That stoppage looks worse and worse every time they show it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh shit!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

early stoppage


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Tate was in a world of hurt but she was shooting on her when Winslow stepped in.


That's what I saw. Winslow wanted to stop it either way, all she was waiting for was Tate to fall. Unfortunately falling and shooting look the same. Kat was going to run away with the fight anyway so it doesn't matter much.

Edit: I'd also like to add that she did fall to all fours and didn't grab a leg.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL at the people who said it was stopped early.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

These two will fight again. 

To be honest, I'd rather Ronda get a new opponent. She already broke Tate's arm, and Cat is tough as nails.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

What a fight!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Good ass fight. Cat Zingano is a warrior. We'll see how good her armbar defense is next fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> That stoppage looks worse and worse every time they show it.


It was bad. That elbow was blocked and Tate shot in. It wasn't a good shot at all and may have been out of desperation, but it was a bad stoppage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah I wonder if Kate would have stopped that if it were 2 guys. Tate buckled but wasn't out of it.

Probably only a matter of time and in a way a good thing since even if Tate had survived it is hard to argue that she deserved the win if she ended up getting the decision.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was Tate defending herself? She was basically dropped face first into the mat at one point.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Didn't watch the fight but glad that bitch got stopped.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Was Tate defending herself? She was basically dropped face first into the mat at one point.


She blocked the elbow and went for a takedown. :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> These two will fight again.
> 
> To be honest, I'd rather Ronda get a new opponent. She already broke Tate's arm, and Cat is tough as nails.


If Tate almost caught her in an armbar what does she possibly have for Rhonda?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Was Tate defending herself? She was basically dropped face first into the mat at one point.


She was clearly going in for a desperation takedown. I don't know that she would have gotten it, but Kim stopped the fight on a shoot.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

damn that cost me so many credits and FFL points....grrrrrrr!!!!

I knew Winslow would **** it up!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn... that was one hell of a ****in' fight. This kind of fight is why I love women's mma.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If Tate almost caught her in an armbar what does she possibly have for Rhonda?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Almost doesn't mean squat, junior.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Almost doesn't mean squat, junior.


I agree that almost doesn't count. BUT... I do think that Miesha being able to takedown and have a lot of success grappling with Cat makes me think that Ronda will have her way with Cat.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> She was clearly going in for a desperation takedown. I don't know that she would have gotten it, but Kim stopped the fight on a shoot.


I don't know that you can consider that a shoot. She pretty much fell on her face, if Kim hadn't of stepped in Cat would have just started blasting Tate likely until the stoppage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

To be honest I just saw the replay and I have no idea what people are bitching about.

Also I love how Zingano is going on about "it's coming down to technique, it's coming down to speed, it's coming down to blablabla"


No...it's coming down to you getting armbarred in the first round like every other hack.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> She blocked the elbow and went for a takedown. :confused02:


Well it is hard to tell at first if she was dropped or if it was a crappy TD attempt. When you are getting hit in the face repeatedly it is hard to fault the ref. The ref is used to men fighting, where 10 unanswered knees and elbows usually put you out. 

Lying lifeless on the mat shouldn't be the pre-req to calling the fight. Tate wasn't answering shots for a full minute. At some point it gets stopped.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

That Fight Was Absolutely Epic!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I don't know that you can consider that a shoot. She pretty much fell on her face, if Kim hadn't of stepped in Cat would have just started blasting Tate likely until the stoppage.


The last strike before the takedown didn't even connect. It doesn't really matter how desperate it is, as long as Tate is actively defending herself or trying to improve her position, it should not be stopped.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

FX kicks The Ultimate Fighter and sends it to their sports channel whatever channel that is.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If that's a takedown attempt I understand women's mma even less than I thought.

She just fell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I don't know that you can consider that a shoot. She pretty much fell on her face, if Kim hadn't of stepped in Cat would have just started blasting Tate likely until the stoppage.


Then give it a chance to play out. Kim could have stepped in the second Zingano started landing those punches. Stepping in on a shoot, no matter how half hearted, just leaves doubt. Which is why you're seeing people protesting. Some are saying she fell on her face, yet she was clearly reaching for Cat's legs. 

I don't really care. I like Zingano and am happy that Ronda has someone new to face. But it wasn't the best stoppage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well it is hard to tell at first if she was dropped or if it was a crappy TD attempt. When you are getting hit in the face repeatedly it is hard to fault the ref. The ref is used to men fighting, where 10 unanswered knees and elbows usually put you out.
> 
> Lying lifeless on the mat shouldn't be the pre-req to calling the fight. Tate wasn't answering shots for a full minute. At some point it gets stopped.


Its not about answering the shots its about actively defending yourself, getting back to your feet, blocking a shot and shooting for a TD qualify as that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well it is hard to tell at first if she was dropped or if it was a crappy TD attempt. When you are getting hit in the face repeatedly it is hard to fault the ref. The ref is used to men fighting, where 10 unanswered knees and elbows usually put you out.
> 
> Lying lifeless on the mat shouldn't be the pre-req to calling the fight. Tate wasn't answering shots for a full minute. At some point it gets stopped.


I just don't think that should have been it. Tate got to her feet, moved, blocked and attempted a takedown. I suppose the ref could have thought she got dropped but the replay clearly showed that was not the case.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The last strike before the takedown didn't even connect. It doesn't really matter how desperate it is, as long as Tate is actively defending herself or trying to improve her position, it should not be stopped.


She was barely defending herself at all the last minute of the fight. Just eating shot after shot while just barely doing enough to survive. Cat would have either got an obvious finish or it would have went to a decision that Cat should still probably have won(last round was 10-8 so at worst should be a draw).


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> If that's a takedown attempt I understand women's mma even less than I thought.
> 
> She just fell.


Yeah I love those falls when you drop your right knee, then your left and you extend your arms to your opponents legs with you eyes wide open and your head up.

Maybe if you watched the whole fight you would see that's how Tate gets takedowns by going low and digging.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Its not about answering the shots its about actively defending yourself, getting back to your feet, blocking a shot and shooting for a TD qualify as that.


So what do you call when a fighter is asked or told "answer back" "defend yourself"? And the ref stops it? Now maybe Cliff didn't give out warnings. But at some point fights get stopped from repeated blows to the face. Happens all the time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They sure got that promo out there fast.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

I recorded it and I think it was a bad stoppage. She wasn't knocked out, her legs weren't wobbly, and she had blocked that elbow. She moved forward when on the ground.

This ref sucks.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Then give it a chance to play out. Kim could have stepped in the second Zingano started landing those punches. Stepping in on a shoot, no matter how half hearted, just leaves doubt. Which is why you're seeing people protesting. Some are saying she fell on her face, yet she was clearly reaching for Cat's legs.
> 
> I don't really care. I like Zingano and am happy that Ronda has someone new to face. But it wasn't the best stoppage.


In real time as a ref that shoot(if you want to call it that) could easily look like Tate just putting out her arms to stop her descent after getting knocked down(this imo is more of the case).

It really doesn't matter, like I just posted at worst under proper judging that fight should be considered at best a draw for Tate if not a loss if it went to the judges.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

420atalon said:


> She was barely defending herself at all the last minute of the fight. Just eating shot after shot while just barely doing enough to survive. Cat would have either got an obvious finish or it would have went to a decision that Cat should still probably have won(last round was 10-8 so at worst should be a draw).


You have no clue at all if Cat would have finished. She could have, or she may not have. Either way, Tate was doing what she needed to do to stay in the fight. It is absurd to stop a fight as a fighter is moving and attemtping a takedown. Who cares if she was eating shots? She wasn't dropped, she wasn't KO'd. She was getting hit and changed levels.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So what do you call when a fighter is asked or told "answer back" "defend yourself"? And the ref stops it? Now maybe Cliff didn't give out warnings. But at some point fights get stopped from repeated blows to the face. Happens all the time.


Ref stops it under three cases 

1. You are turtled up
2. Your head is on the matt
3. You turn or roll over away from the strikes

You don't do when they are in the clinch, against the cage


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So what do you call when a fighter is asked or told "answer back" "defend yourself"? And the ref stops it? Now maybe Cliff didn't give out warnings. But at some point fights get stopped from repeated blows to the face. Happens all the time.


Its not about answering back its about doing something to prove your still in there, getting up and shooting for a TD qualifies as that, Tate was doing what she wanted to do which is get up and then try and take Cat down how the heck can you not qualify that as intelligently defending yourself?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

When Kin Winslow refs, your gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually a ref can stop a fight whenever the hell he wants. It's part of his job.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You have no clue at all if Cat would have finished. She could have, or she may not have. Either way, Tate was doing what she needed to do to stay in the fight. It is absurd to stop a fight as a fighter is moving and attemtping a takedown. Who cares if she was eating shots? She wasn't dropped, she wasn't KO'd. She was getting hit and changed levels.


Again, not worth arguing about. I just don't see that as a takedown attempt, at best it was a ridiculous attempt to survive the beating she was taking standing.

Last round was 10-8, Tates best case is a draw. Some people gave Cat the 2nd round so she could have got the nod anyways. Tate was game but didn't deserve the win imo and this result is better anyways since it gives Rousey a new opponent.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Based on what I read it seems that Winslow stopped it on the totality of the damage.

Fair, next.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Actually a ref can stop a fight whenever the hell he wants. It's part of his job.


And thus we reach the argument of those that think it was a "good stoppage". Ignore technique, logic, and the rules lets rest on pablum.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Again, not worth arguing about. I just don't see that as a takedown attempt, at best it was a ridiculous attempt to survive the beating she was taking standing.
> 
> Last round was 10-8, Tates best case is a draw. Some people gave Cat the 2nd round so she could have got the nod anyways. Tate was game but didn't deserve the win imo and this result is better anyways since it gives Rousey a new opponent.


There was a full 2 minutes left Tate didn't have to do all that much in the two minutes to stop that round from being a 10-8.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> In real time as a ref that shoot(if you want to call it that) could easily look like Tate just putting out her arms to stop her descent after getting knocked down(this imo is more of the case).
> 
> It really doesn't matter, like I just posted at worst under proper judging that fight should be considered at best a draw for Tate if not a loss if it went to the judges.


lol, frankly, that's a weak cop-out. That Tate might have lost a decision doesn't excuse a referee's poor decision or inability to do his or her job. I think you had a proper point in that Tate did initially look like she was flopping. Referees don't always have the benefit of camera angles like we do.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No more or less Fighter A is taking a shitload of damage and gets stopped.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Its not about answering back its about doing something to prove your still in there, getting up and shooting for a TD qualifies as that, Tate was doing what she wanted to do which is get up and then try and take Cat down how the heck can you not qualify that as intelligently defending yourself?


And what I am simply saying is to a portion of the public that did not look like a TD attempt in real time. And it probably didn't to the ref as well.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think that if Winslow would have let it go after Tate "shot" she would have been stopped regardless. She was getting absolutely manhandled by Zingano in the third round and barely had anything left. Zingano would have just finished Tate off with ground and pound IMO.

God damn, what a fight.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the stoppage was fair... Miesha was getting absolutely pummeled and wasn't answering back. And I think she went down due to the strikes and the stretch out for a takedown that people are talking about was just out of desperation.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Crester said:


> I think the stoppage was fair... Miesha was getting absolutely pummeled and wasn't answering back. And I think she went down due to the strikes and the stretch out for a takedown that people are talking about was just out of desperation.


She went down due to a strike she blocked?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Entertaining as hell, but man was it ever sloppy, these women don't seem to understand the concept of patience and setups. If they took a bit more time on the ground to get a good base before trying to advance position or go for sub attempts and big strikes the fight would've been over a lot sooner. Both women over-committed a lot which led to them having to scramble and pull out all kinds of stuff from their bag of tricks, entertaining as I said but at the same time it's a bit frustrating to watch.

Get a good base, then start unloading with strikes. That way you don't lose your balance and get rolled off into a scramble or swept, or get a leg caught in a sub attempt. And break off the grappling and get to the feet & reset instead of trying to reverse from a high mounts that's pretty much shaken off already. That's just asking to get a leg grabbed for a sub, takedown, or sweep. They got away with it against each other, but against Rousey that'll get them put on the bottom and armbarred.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> She went down due to a strike she blocked?


I actually think she did, she was on half wobbly feet and I think it was just the force of the downward elbow that pushed her to the ground. I don't think she was dropping down on purpose to try and take Cat down.

If she was actually as there as some people here make it sound she wouldn't have just sat their staring up at Kim like she did. She had that deer in the headlight look like she was more happy then pissed the fight was done.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

The knee that dropped Tate was illegal, according to the internet.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The knee that dropped Tate was illegal, according to the internet.


It was close but I thought Tate's hands had just left the canvas when it landed. Was definitely thrown when Tate was grounded though.

Edit: Just realized there was supposed to be a picture, the picture does in fact make it look like it was illegal. There was a fight last week with some very close knees as well.

Who knows maybe the decision will be changed to a NC or DQ.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And Travis Browne defeated Gonzaga with illegal elbows to the back of the head. The refs dun goofed tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I actually think she did, she was on half wobbly feet and I think it was just the force of the downward elbow that pushed her to the ground. I don't think she was dropping down on purpose to try and take Cat down.
> 
> If she was actually as there as some people here make it sound she wouldn't have just sat their staring up at Kim like she did. She had that deer in the headlight look like she was more happy then pissed the fight was done.


But she moved in the direction of the elbow came from not in the direction it would have pushed her. Don't get it the stoppage was bad, it may have been tough to make in heat of the moment but rewatching it there is not doubt about it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You see it on the over head angle? Stoppage looked even more ridiculous.

Oh well, at least Ronda gets another name on her resume. Having Cat Zingano will look more neat than having Miesha Tate twice.

Tate had a lot of success grappling with Cat and nearly had her in an arm bar. Rousey should easily out class her and continue her dominance in the UFC women's bantamweight division.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Another impressive women's fight. Always plenty of action and entertainment. Their heart and passion would put a lot of the male fighters to shame. They give everything they've got.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> But she moved in the direction of the elbow came from not in the direction it would have pushed her. Don't get it the stoppage was bad, it may have been tough to make in heat of the moment but rewatching it there is not doubt about it.


She fell nearly straight down and put her arms out in front of her the same as everyone does when they are falling. 










You can see that Cat does nothing to stop Tates "shoot" and Tate nearly falls on her face, she doesn't even "shoot" directly towards Cat but off to the side.

Questionable stoppage yes but this was one of those moments that you just knew the one fighter wasn't coming back.

Will be interesting to see if anything comes of the possible illegal knee. Very close and it could have an effect on the end outcome if the commission reviews it.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

420atalon said:


> She fell nearly straight down and put her arms out in front of her the same as everyone does when they are falling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what illegal knee? there was never a point when any of those strikes land and tate's knees are on the ground..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kreed said:


> what illegal knee? there was never a point when any of those strikes land and tate's knees are on the ground..


This is the photo that Cowgirl tried to post. As you can see the one knee does seem to be illegal. Not sure which one it is exactly or if it is even part of the final flurry though.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Dat Ass!! lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

420atalon said:


> This is the photo that Cowgirl tried to post. As you can see the one knee does seem to be illegal. Not sure which one it is exactly or if it is even part of the final flurry though.


Thanks 420!  not sure why it wouldn't work for me, but stoked that someone put it up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

YES! Can't stand Tate and her sh*tty personality.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Dana weighs in on the stoppage



> When asked if he had any problem with it, White stated plainly, "None, whatsoever."
> 
> "Let me tell you what, Miesha Tate is tough as hell," he explained. "She ate some nasty knees. What'd she eat, five or six, seven knees before they stopped that fight? It was time to stop that fight.
> 
> "You know me. If I didn't think the refs did a good job, I'd tell you. They did a good job tonight. Not 100-percent, but they did a job considering the bad situation tonight, when people were in bad situations, they did a good job to stop the fights."


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/4/14/4222910/miesha-tate-furious-at-referee-kim-winslow-for-stoppage-against-cat-zingano


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, that was an awesome fight, I was pretty sure Tate would take this one even though I haven't seen either of them fight before.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

was rooting for tate before the bell rung but as soon as i saw her gameplan (which was just to take her down at all cost doing very little afterwards) I was pulling for cat


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What a fight. Pretty sure one knee was illegal but it wasn't one of those that directly led to the stoppage and in my humble opinion you're not a downed opponent if you're standing on your feet so you won't see me complaining.

Great performance by both fighters and an even better finish for Zingano. When she hit Tate with that one knee against the fence I was like "F***********************K!".


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

man, I was hoping Tate would win this. She's easier on the eyes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure how these two can be pro fighters for half a decade and have such terrible striking.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Most impressive. Love those elbow strikes.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

420atalon said:


> This is the photo that Cowgirl tried to post. As you can see the one knee does seem to be illegal. Not sure which one it is exactly or if it is even part of the final flurry though.


Pretty sure that was not part of the final flurry. In this picture Tate's *right* hand is grounded (not sure if the knee is hitting the head, on the way to hitting the head, or hitting the shoulder.)

In the gif that someone else posted showing the final flurry, the closest sign of an illegal strike was when Tate had her *left* hand grounded, and even then it looks like the knee came after the hand left the floor.

Also, this still image took place on a different spot on the floor as evidenced by the different logos.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm not sure how these two can be pro fighters for half a decade and have such terrible striking.


Cat has awful punches and terrible defense but really good kicks, knees and elbows. Kind of unbalanced but it can be fixed for sure.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> She went down due to a strike she blocked?


Blocking a strike doesn't mean you get 0% of the impact. She may have had her own arm between her head and the incoming elbow, but there is still quite some impact that is getting through. Normally you could take the rest-impact, but she was already pretty hurt by the multiple knees to her face. I think the stoppage is acceptable. When I saw the fight at live speed and her dropping down I thought the fight was over, just a split second before Winslow actually stepped in, but a split second later when Tate reached her arms out I thought it might have been early. On that the video gif in this thread I think the stoppage is ok. Tate drops almost vertically down and has almost no forward motion. 



osmium said:


> I'm not sure how these two can be pro fighters for half a decade and have such terrible striking.


Maybe they train their striking with Demian Maia or Phil Davis :thumb02:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

yea that was sooooo illegal , give me a ******* brake , her hand was going up in a split of sec , you call a shot illegal that can't be seen with the naked eye , ******* pussies , Cat ******* deserved it .
She was whining that she wasn't out , give me a ******* brake , the referee made her a favor by stopping the fight ... i ussualy don't like that Kate referee but did good in this fight , even Herb Deen would stopped the fight right there


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Maybe they train their striking with Demian Maia or Phil Davis :thumb02:


Maia can throw the techniques he just has zero natural aptitude for striking, average power, and a mediocre chin.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

osmium said:


> Maia can throw the techniques he just has zero natural aptitude for striking, average power, and a mediocre chin.


Maia's striking tech: He throws his all body on them and climbs them as a tree )


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

In your face to all the people who disrespect female MMA. this fight was bad ass and totally deserved the FOTN award it got.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMATycoon said:


> In your face to all the people who disrespect female MMA. this fight was bad ass and totally deserved the FOTN award it got.


Fights between two unskilled fighters that just throw wild punches and have no real ground game are generally exciting.....mainly because they have no conception defense or keeping control which leads to brawls.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Life B EZ, I've gone 5yrs without insulting or killing a member of staff here....don't make me start now grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not against WMMA. I am a fan of skilled fighters. And those two were not showing high skill level. It was a good fight and I enjoyed it. But let's not pretend that that was high level anything. All I was saying is that fights between two people who aren't skilled are usually brawls that are exciting to watch.

I'm not trying to rile anyone up Liza haha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

.......I'm watching you!.........


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm not against WMMA. I am a fan of skilled fighters. And those two were not showing high skill level. It was a good fight and I enjoyed it. But let's not pretend that that was high level anything. All I was saying is that fights between two people who aren't skilled are usually brawls that are exciting to watch.
> 
> I'm not trying to rile anyone up Liza haha.


Their overall skill levels are higher then many other fighters in the UFC including almost all of the HW division for example...

Their boxing skills are a little lacking but that goes for most women in MMA. Even at that it wasn't that bad and they did good jobs mixing it up with knees and elbows. 

On the ground they did show high skill levels. There were some very nice reversals and submission attempts and escapes.

Edit: I actually really enjoyed that fight and having watched that many women mma fights. If they put on more shows like this I am very glad they were brought in since they like the light weight guys are much better all around fighters.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Their overall skill levels are higher then many other fighters in the UFC including almost all of the HW division for example...
> 
> Their boxing skills are a little lacking but that goes for most women in MMA. Even at that it wasn't that bad and they did good jobs mixing it up with knees and elbows.
> 
> ...


I think we are coming from very different places if you would call that high level grappling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing technical about the fight.

The broads just beat the hell out of each other.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I think we are coming from very different places if you would call that high level grappling.


Well if that wasn't high level grappling then over half of fighters in the UFC have horrible grappling...

Funny how biased you are being just because they are women.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody who thinks that was a technical fight is just being biased in favor of women. The technique was so sloppy I don't know why girls don't even keep their hands up and strike properly, it's frustrating. Having said that, it was an entertaining fight like most brawls that lack technique.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Well if that wasn't high level grappling then over half of fighters in the UFC have horrible grappling...
> 
> Funny how biased you are being just because they are women.


Except I would say it's more than half....Meisha Tate tried a Von Flute choke and just fell over because she has a shit base. It's funny how biased I'm being because I have spent more than half my life wrestling and doing BJJ.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Anybody who thinks that was a technical fight is just being biased in favor of women. The technique was so sloppy I don't know why girls don't even keep their hands up and strike properly, it's frustrating. Having said that, it was an entertaining fight like most brawls that lack technique.


Not a technical fight but it was a war which included some technical aspects.

Zingano's sweep in the first, Tate's armbar attempt and Zingano's escape, Tate's leglock attempt and Zingano again escaping to be on top, Zingano's ground and pound and knees to pick Tate apart in the third and finish the fight.

For those complaining about the skill levels shown in this fight please rank the fights on the card based on skill displayed. Imo it is quite easily top 3 and I would probably place it ahead of every fight except the Faber fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Except I would say it's more than half....Meisha Tate tried a Von Flute choke and just fell over because she has a shit base. It's funny how biased I'm being because I have spent more than half my life wrestling and doing BJJ.


Lol, so you are saying that the majority of fighters in the UFC(the pinacle of MMA) have horrible grappling and that the majority of most fights do not exhibit good grappling skills yet for some reason you specifically decide to pick on this fight which actually showed some good technical points.

Why exactly are you choosing to call this fight technically horrible when it was better then most? That is what I don't get...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lol, so you are saying that the majority of fighters in the UFC(the pinacle of MMA) have horrible grappling and that the majority of most fights do not exhibit good grappling skills yet for some reason you specifically decide to pick on this fight which actually showed some good technical points.
> 
> Why exactly are you choosing to call this fight technically horrible when it was better then most? That is what I don't get...


Because someone said they showed great skill. I do the same thing in every fight where people say it was a technical battle when it wasn't Except people only ever do that in women's fights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Because someone said they showed great skill. I do the same thing in every fight where people say it was a technical battle when it wasn't Except people only ever do that in women's fights.


Forgive us ignorant people for believing skilled fighters/fights are those that show skills most top MMA fighters/fights don't have. 

I guess I have to start thinking every fighter not named Anderson Silva has no skill. I mean if you can't dominate everyone else in the world you obviously are just a can...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

> I'm not against WMMA. I am a fan of skilled fighters. And those two were not showing high skill level. It was a good fight and I enjoyed it. But let's not pretend that that was high level anything. All I was saying is that fights between two people who aren't skilled are usually brawls that are exciting to watch.
> 
> I'm not trying to rile anyone up Liza haha.




I agree with this 100%. The striking was terrible and the ground game was worse.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

BWoods said:


> That's what I saw. Winslow wanted to stop it either way, all she was waiting for was Tate to fall. Unfortunately falling and shooting look the same. Kat was going to run away with the fight anyway so it doesn't matter much.
> 
> Edit: I'd also like to add that she did fall to all fours and didn't grab a leg.


I saw Tate take four knees to the head, then an elbow to the head (NOT blocked, just having your hand in the way isn't blocking) and fall to all fours, NOT grabbing for a leg or attempting a shot. 

Edit: That MIGHT have been attempting a shoot. Lame attempt, but any attempt suggests instinct at least.

I also didn't see any protest from Tate at the time over the stop. I do think it was an 'early' stoppage, but it wasn't 'bad'. After the repeated knees, the ref was waiting to stop it. Tate dropped from an elbow and ....

It's kinda tough to say the ref should have waited til Zingano got two or three MORE undefended full power shots to Tate's head.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think people are being unfair by saying it wasn't skill those girls showed a ton of skill but the girls do fight a different style of fight were they don't set things up as much as the guys whether its strikes or subs they go hard and fast and its because of that they don't have time to set things up the same way. Its pace and volume over patience and efficiency. Both take skill saying they are not skilled is like saying prime Wanderlei Silva had no skill because he didn't pick his shots like Rich Franklin.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Forgive us ignorant people for believing skilled fighters/fights are those that show skills most top MMA fighters/fights don't have.
> 
> I guess I have to start thinking every fighter not named Anderson Silva has no skill. I mean if you can't dominate everyone else in the world you obviously are just a can...


Because that's exactly what I said. Talk about being biased towards women.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think people are being unfair by saying it wasn't skill those girls showed a ton of skill but the girls do fight a different style of fight were they don't set things up as much as the guys whether its strikes or subs they go hard and fast and its because of that they don't have time to set things up the same way. Its pace and volume over patience and efficiency. Both take skill saying they are not skilled is like saying prime Wanderlei Silva had no skill because he didn't pick his shots like Rich Franklin.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Because that's exactly what I said. Talk about being biased towards women.


Not what you said but what you implied.

Fact is those 2 girls showed abilities that many of the best fighters in the UFC/world don't have. That is what people like myself were commenting on and you claimed that they weren't skilled and latter that the majority of UFC fighters are not. To me the majority of UFC fighters have high level skills in some form or another, that is how they got to the UFC to begin with. 

This wasn't a sloppy slugfest. These girls showed multiple skills in giving us a very entertaining back and forth match showcasing skills such as sweeps, submission attempts, striking and ground and pound to change the tide of the fight multiple times until Zingano finally got the better of Tate.

You make this fight sound like it was on the same level as Barnatt vs Hart... Not even close...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think people are being unfair by saying it wasn't skill those girls showed a ton of skill but the girls do fight a different style of fight were they don't set things up as much as the guys whether its strikes or subs they go hard and fast and its because of that they don't have time to set things up the same way. Its pace and volume over patience and efficiency. Both take skill saying they are not skilled is like saying prime Wanderlei Silva had no skill because he didn't pick his shots like Rich Franklin.


That is the same style that men who are bad at the sport use. It is just sloppy brawling stop making excuses for them.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Loved the fight. They both went for it which can't be said for many fighters in the sport. Makes me want to go give Invicta shot.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Ming Fu said:


> Loved the fight. They both went for it which can't be said for many fighters in the sport. Makes me want to go give Invicta shot.


The Penne/Waterson fight was technically superior to this one by a good bit.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

hellholming said:


> man, I was hoping Tate would win this. She's easier on the eyes.


You sound like a chick picking out her favorite baseball players by who has the best butt.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> You sound like a chick picking out her favorite baseball players by who has the best butt.


I do that too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Check out Buffer.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Buffer's an animal. Don't let that proper suit fool you, he's a Wildman.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Check out Buffer.


Bruce is thinking, "Oh thank you Dana White for the women's division!"


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

osmium said:


> That is the same style that men who are bad at the sport use. It is just sloppy brawling stop making excuses for them.


The striking was mediocre at best, but the grappling was quite good. And the fight was mostly grappling.

And LMAO at Kenny Florian: 
-"She needs to get her tips... I mean her hips..."
-"She's trying to really hurt Teat... Tate here..."


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Who would have thought, 12 months ago, that a non-title WMMA fight, with no Rousey, no Cyborg, and no Carano, would rate a 17 page long thread on this forum?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

HellRazor said:


> Who would have thought, 12 months ago, that a non-title WMMA fight, with no Rousey, no Cyborg, and no Carano, would rate a 17 page long thread on this forum?


Indeed. The popularity of WMMA really is growing at a frenetic _pace_. More so than I thought.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Indeed. The popularity of WMMA really is growing at a frenetic. More so than I thought.


I actually think that their "inferior" skills are an advantage to reach the mainstream audience. If you have super elite fighters, often their skills cancel each other out and only well educated spectators perceive the subtle moves they do to get an advantage in the fight, while with mediocre technicians there is not so much canceling out, so often much more directly visible action is happening. With super elite fighters you need names to carry the mainstream audience, but in WMMA apart from Rousey there are no huge names yet. Eventually WMMA may also get its fair share of big names, hopefully that develops at the same pace as the progression of skill level.


----------

